
YouTube TV Goes Down During World Cup Semifinal Croatia vs. England - transitivebs
https://tv.youtube.com/
======
rb6teen
Not only did YouTubeTV itself go down, but it won't let you log into Fox
Sports to continue watching over there with an error during the authorization
flow

------
slowandlow
should have used fuboTV

